# Sully swimming lessons



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that from your giant sulcata enclosure with the giant watering hole?


----------



## ticothetort2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ha, that's cool.


----------



## ascott (Oct 15, 2011)

move in close folks, to witness the illusive, quiet...gliding giant Sulcata.....watch how they wiggle their tails as they wade through the calm waters of the warm desert, sipping in a drink....some float high some low....watch out folks, shhhhhh....don't provoke them....they are very fast on land and quite tenacious little buggers.... 

sorry, some pics turn on this narrative voice in my head....LOL


----------



## jackrat (Oct 15, 2011)

That's a cool picture!


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 16, 2011)

great pic!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 16, 2011)

So nice!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 16, 2011)

ascott said:


> move in close folks, to witness the illusive, quiet...gliding giant Sulcata.....watch how they wiggle their tails as they wade through the calm waters of the warm desert, sipping in a drink....some float high some low....watch out folks, shhhhhh....don't provoke them....they are very fast on land and quite tenacious little buggers....
> 
> sorry, some pics turn on this narrative voice in my head....LOL



OMG! I am dying here. That is the funniest thing I have heard/read/thought all freakin day. Great!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Love it!! That is a great picture!!!


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2011)

That is fantastic. I see a sulcata pond in my future.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 16, 2011)

That is soooo cool!!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 16, 2011)

Tom said:


> That is fantastic. I see a sulcata pond in my future.



NO SH*T! Nice photo Mick...gotta figure out which corner I'm gonna refurbish


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 17, 2011)

haha thats awesome


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 17, 2011)

That is so cool to see..


----------



## Missy (Oct 17, 2011)

Love it


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 17, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > move in close folks, to witness the illusive, quiet...gliding giant Sulcata.....watch how they wiggle their tails as they wade through the calm waters of the warm desert, sipping in a drink....some float high some low....watch out folks, shhhhhh....don't provoke them....they are very fast on land and quite tenacious little buggers....
> ...



Hahahah I couldn't agree more Maggie! I totally heard the announcer voice in my head while reading this!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 18, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Is that from your giant sulcata enclosure with the giant watering hole?



Why yes it is:



Angela,
You are hilarious!


----------



## Neal (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have a drain or filtration system in there? How do you clean out the poop?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 19, 2011)

Ditto Neals question.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 19, 2011)

Your Sulcatas look dehydrated....


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 19, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Your Sulcatas look dehydrated....



Should I mist them more often

Neal,
For the short term, I have been using a sump pump without a filter and then using the hose and a push-broom to clean it out fully. I will end up having to figure something else out next spring. I am sure they will use it alot less this winter (if it ever drops below 90* here)


----------



## Kristina (Oct 19, 2011)

Az tortoise compound said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > Your Sulcatas look dehydrated....
> ...



I hope you have one hell of a spray bottle!!!


----------



## MnM10 (Apr 19, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > move in close folks, to witness the illusive, quiet...gliding giant Sulcata.....watch how they wiggle their tails as they wade through the calm waters of the warm desert, sipping in a drink....some float high some low....watch out folks, shhhhhh....don't provoke them....they are very fast on land and quite tenacious little buggers....
> ...




Bahahaha this made me crack up too


----------



## Jacob (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 19, 2012)

Very cool picture!!! 

Shhh, I just made this my wallpaper and replaced Dusty's photo! It looks really nice too!


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 20, 2012)

That is an awesome pic


----------



## Laura (Apr 20, 2012)

more pictures are a must! 
how deep is that?


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Apr 20, 2012)

Love it! Sullys are awesome.


----------

